# Fall Cover Crop



## Arkansas Beekeeper (May 23, 2010)

Any suggestions for a home garden fall cover crop that would benefit bees?


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Buckwheat would be good. It grows fast, blooms fast, makes a lot of nectar and can be turned into the soil as green manure. Also, the seed's pretty cheap.


----------



## Arkansas Beekeeper (May 23, 2010)

If it will grow in Tulsa, it should grow here, providing that it will ever rain again.
thanks


----------

